# My success story



## jakex (Mar 11, 2016)

I've suffered from IBS for 5 years. I also had anxiety disorder so I went to a doctor after the the symptoms became severe. He prescribed me an antidepressant (Lustral) After using it for 3 months, I started to have a huge relief. The spasm was gone and there were no more urgent defecation need like it was before. My symptoms have gone by %80-90. I believe antidepressants desensitize neurotransmitters that help organs communicate each other. In other words, they damage them to some extent. In case of IBS, the bowel sends signal to brain that "it is full", earlier than it actually is. I believe the frequent feeling of fullness of the bowel is resulted from that. Antidepressants slow down that process. They slow down that communication. Although it may not seem like a healthy way, it helps in case of IBS with diarrhea. Antidepressants have their side effects. After being on Lustral for 3 months I developed a situation called Post SSRI sexual dysfunction.(PSSD) The sufferers continue to have sexual problems years after leaving antidepressants. Low quality erections and low libido are the dominant symptoms. I believe the antidepressants also desensitize those neurotransmitters between the penis and the brain and the penis is less stimulated. I had such a side effect but it also helped me with IBS! I do believe there is a connection. What undermined my sexual functioning helped me with IBS. I'm improving with PSSD tough and it was worth everything. Besides, I can say that developing such a side effect is very rare and if you have severe IBS symptoms, I do suggest you to take an antidepressant on the condition that you refer to your doctor and have him prescribe you the most suitable one. Even if you think it is not psychological, IBS increases the stress and it triggers diarrhea more. So taking antidepressant will reduce that stress at the very least. It may not work for every one but I want you guys to know that it did for me.


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

I`m happy for you


----------



## jakex (Mar 11, 2016)

Kane the Undertaker said:


> I`m happy for you


Thank you Kane. I hope there will soon be a cure for every one.


----------



## Linkin Liang (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't know.. That is a very hard one... Give up my Erection and sex drive for IBS.. I'd prefer to keep it as it may be the only thing that makes me 'happy'.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

jakex said:


> I've suffered from IBS for 5 years. I also had anxiety disorder so I went to a doctor after the the symptoms became severe. He prescribed me an antidepressant (Lustral) After using it for 3 months, I started to have a huge relief. The spasm was gone and there were no more urgent defecation need like it was before. My symptoms have gone by %80-90. I believe antidepressants desensitize neurotransmitters that help organs communicate each other. In other words, they damage them to some extent. In case of IBS, the bowel sends signal to brain that "it is full", earlier than it actually is. I believe the frequent feeling of fullness of the bowel is resulted from that. Antidepressants slow down that process. They slow down that communication. Although it may not seem like a healthy way, it helps in case of IBS with diarrhea. Antidepressants have their side effects. After being on Lustral for 3 months I developed a situation called Post SSRI sexual dysfunction.(PSSD) The sufferers continue to have sexual problems years after leaving antidepressants. Low quality erections and low libido are the dominant symptoms. I believe the antidepressants also desensitize those neurotransmitters between the penis and the brain and the penis is less stimulated. I had such a side effect but it also helped me with IBS! I do believe there is a connection. What undermined my sexual functioning helped me with IBS. I'm improving with PSSD tough and it was worth everything. Besides, I can say that developing such a side effect is very rare and if you have severe IBS symptoms, I do suggest you to take an antidepressant on the condition that you refer to your doctor and have him prescribe you the most suitable one. Even if you think it is not psychological, IBS increases the stress and it triggers diarrhea more. So taking antidepressant will reduce that stress at the very least. It may not work for every one but I want you guys to know that it did for me.


Along with antidepressant wat els u r taking in medication.? I consulted psycitric.he hs rx trycyclic antidepressant, escitalopram, clonazipam. N gastro hs rx antibiotic, multivitamin.


----------



## jakex (Mar 11, 2016)

I only remember that I took Lustral


----------

